
CVS Receipt - starmftronajoll
https://codepen.io/garrettbear/pen/JzMmqg
======
avgDev
Tested this at CVS, the coupons are not working. OP is a phony.

~~~
kencausey
Did you try going back in time?

------
mkuehn
Scroll to the appropriate length, print, and use as replacement vertical
blinds for the broken ones in your living room.

------
tdeck
What is this for? My first thought was some kind of insurance or expense
report scam, but maybe I'm too cynical?

------
asimjalis
Brilliant.

